# A couple of questions about moving to Cyprus



## MrKipling (Apr 12, 2018)

Could anyone answer my questions, please? 

I'm thinking about moving to the Republic of Cyprus, but I'm unsure if I would be welcome. I've come across quite a lot of online comments about anti-Turkish sentiment and nationalism there.

I'm half-Turkish though I was born in the UK and have lived there all my life. I only speak English and am not in the least bit religious. I do have a Turkish surname though. Would I be likely to face discrimination in Cyprus? Holidays have been fine but could things be different long-term?

The second question is about taxes. I'm a freelancer, so I would be self-employed. Can anyone please tell me what to expect tax-wise? Would I be paying the same income tax rates as an employee? How much social security should I expect to pay? Finally, how onerous is the tax return process? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi MrKipling, I don't believe there is any anti Turkish sentiment against individuals or families, only against the occupying regime in the north, the presence of the Turkish Army and those who support it.
My son is a teacher here and he reports there are several Turkish children in his class with no anti sentiment from the other children. Nor have I heard of any anti Turkish sentiment against individuals reported in the news so personally I believe your fears are unfounded. Besides in this day and age with practically unhindered movement between countries and nationalities what's in a surname!


----------



## MrKipling (Apr 12, 2018)

Brilliant, that very good to hear. Thanks for your help! Perhaps I've just been spending too much time online...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Jon and Gaynor. There are Turkish Cypriots who have moved back to the South and also some Turks living here. You never hear of problems. 
As Previously said the only anti sentiment is against the illegal occupying forces and the Turkish government.


----------



## MrKipling (Apr 12, 2018)

Many thanks, Veronica! It's a relief to hear that. 

Do you have any idea what the tax situation is like for self-employed people, please? I'm used to the UK's process (reporting once a year online) and I'm wondering if the Cypriot system is similar or more burdensome.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MrKipling said:


> Many thanks, Veronica! It's a relief to hear that.
> 
> Do you have any idea what the tax situation is like for self-employed people, please? I'm used to the UK's process (reporting once a year online) and I'm wondering if the Cypriot system is similar or more burdensome.


To be honest I have no idea as we leave our accountant to do that for us. 

I just googled and found this

https://www.qnta.biz/resources/cyprus-tax/tax-forms/taxisnet-registration

It says that recent changes state that tax returns for individuals will be accepted electronically only


----------



## lukaskupasz (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi everyone 

First of all sorry if all thoses question have been ask a thousand time already...........

We are planning on moving to limassol in june. My husband as already a job there. we are moving with our 2 daughters age 8 and 10. I m looking at 2 school within limassol, the American Academy and Silverline. Does anyone has any experience with any of those 2 schools, or have heard anyhing of it?

How difficult will it be to find a place to rent long term in july we would like a place close to limassol center and walking distance to the beach???? (we are leaving in spain in a tourist area and by experience from june to september its really difficult to find any long term rental as most owner figure they will make more money renting their place by the week during those months)

Also is it a good idea to bring our furniture? I would prefer as I think we and especially the kids would feel at home more rapidely... I see online that a lot of places are already furnished.

Can you recommend any real estate agent site ?


----------



## MrKipling (Apr 12, 2018)

lukaskupasz said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> First of all sorry if all thoses question have been ask a thousand time already...........
> 
> ...



You'll probably get a better response if you start your own thread instead of hijacking one that has a completely different subject...


----------

